

Apple Sells Only 4.1M Macs In Q1 2013, Down 21% Yearly And 16% From Previous Q - cooldeal
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/23/apple-mac-sales-q1-2013/

======
pedalpete
Am I correct in thinking that all things being equal, when a quarter is
shortened by a week, we'd be accounting for an automatic 8% less. 12 weeks in
a quarter, only accounting for 11 this time around.

With the other factors mentioned in the article, is it safe to say Apple is
about even with 2012?

------
jayfuerstenberg
Steve Jobs said himself that we're entering the post PC era.

Apple has fared pretty well despite this fact but it may be affecting the
company now.

Not too big a concern though. Using Steve's own car/truck analogy it's like
reading too much into why cars sell more than freight trucks.

